# Auto Detox Vs BMW Alpina B10 V8 S



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

BMW Alpina B10 V8 S:

2 day correction plus interior

The owner had a specific job in mind for this newly acquired vehicle which his wife & young daughter are to use daily, a previous owner had left his smoking mark on the interior much to the distaste of the wife, this was a high priority to get right. Rid the cabin of yukky smoke smell, more on this later.

Chatting with the owner about his expectations of the detail, results wanted & his priorities we decided to take everything off that could be taken off except the wheels to allow full cleaning & efficient cleaning of trims bits etc, cool !

On arrival:




























The headlights were taken out a short while later



















With a recent visit for some paint they had left their mark here & there, no problem this was taken care as part of the detail anyhow.




























Top of the list door shuts & filler area









































































Cleaned with G101 multi purpose cleaner & a swissvax detail brush

Wheels arches the same procedure using a long handled vikan brush



















Passenger rear



















Pressure washed out after scrubbing

Exposed trim mouldings were cleaned the same as the shuts G101 & a detail brush after a quick wash out with the lance, badges were cleaned the same way










A good rinse out of the trims, seals etc before foaming with p/h neutral foam, washed double bucket method using gritt guards, rinsed with the pressure lance

Tar treated to Tardis from Auto Smart

in action on the front bumper










Worked a panel at a time & rinsed off

Clay today CYC poly with home made lube

Before:










After half the bonnet:










Nothing to write home about really, the car was really quite clean in all fairness after claying the entire vehicle a final rinse off with the pressure washer before a good rinse off with pure filtered water under pressure from the van & quickly dried with...










The owner mean time was cleaning various parts in the garage & supplying me with great coffee, car chat & general good humour which made the dull grey morning pass in no time, excellent !

The car now being super clean & ready for the treatment of machine polishing via the Makita rotary I took some snaps of the defects I was employed to take care of.

I must say what a great colour but a bit of a mare to photograph the true defects
































































Polish & pads were: Scholl S2 on a orange waffle pad, refined with Menzerna 85RE 3M blue waffle pad, rear light clusters & head lights Menzerna 203S - polishing pad

Before:



















After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:



















Before:










After:










Polish dust cleaned out of the shuts, seals & crevices with an Envy detailing brush & airline



















Paintwork given a Top Inspection wipe down & these following corrected shots under the brinkmann were taken before wax application


















































































Wax of choice was A Vintage Carnauba applied by it's own german applicator & left to cure for 30 min's while I took care of all the other complimenting items which complete the exterior detail to include:- wheel arches dressed by hand, tyres dressed, kidney grills polished up with peek, alloys sealed with poorboys










The interior was next, due to the smokey smell & general grubby state of the interior the owner wanted to remove as mush as possible again, cool !

General interior shots:




























Seats out:





































Head lining was cleaned by hand with Brisk on a mf cloth (many cloths)
The interior was subjected to an intense G101 session along with various brushes including my favourite vikan soft brush for all the leather, steering wheel & plastics I can't take credit for all this as the owner got stuck right in & did a great job !

Carpets were extracted with the numatic










Including all over mats, boot carpet & Alpina over mat, which is a really nice addition to the boot area

Leather was also cleaned with G101 & a soft brush dried off with mf cloth's, conditioned with Gliptone

All back in, looking & most importantly smelling much better




























Finished article, with new badges front & rear in place, all trim replaced, kidney grills in place













































































































Who put that rusty Vito there !




























Bellamy shot..










I would like to take the opportunity to thank the owner, his wife for looking after me impeccably over the 2 days I was there & to him especially for the ongoing car chat, for getting stuck in it made a dull grey, sometimes damp weekend simply fly by, cheers

Time taken on this detail 20 hours

Thanks for taking the time to look

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work! Not seen many of those around


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great car and great work!

Looks stunning in the afters.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

superb work as always Baz


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

great work Barry....


----------



## andyt13 (May 21, 2009)

superb graft mate and a lovely car aswell


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely job and car Baz.:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great attention to detail Mr Davies, looks like you enjoyed that one


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work :thumb:
very nice car :thumb::thumb::argie:


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome job Barry :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Awsome. Stunning work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks stunning now you've finished with it!

Awesome car too :argie:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic job well done!!

Test drove one of those at sytners Nottingham when they 1st came out....


----------



## bzee17 (May 12, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great Work! Looks stunning!


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous car and top notch work :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Attention to detail is excellent, lovely correction and machine finish too. Nice work


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great work on the Alpina mate:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gent's thanks for the kind words, glad you enjoyed

Cheers
Baz


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning work! Its great when you can take the seats out, makes cleaning the inside so much more pleasant!

Again awesome work inside and out!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

dsms said:


> Stunning work! Its great when you can take the seats out, makes cleaning the inside so much more pleasant!
> 
> Again awesome work inside and out!


I agree couldnt get over how much roon there was inside once the interior was out, thanks mate



-Mat- said:


> very nice work there fella


Cheers Mat


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful! Not too many Alpina-modified BMS's around here in Northern VA!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning the after pictures, very grand detail, that's done to a very high standard.

Thanks for posting, first Alpina i have seen on a 5 series, does not look old at all.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Very nice motor!!
Good work


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Outstanding job Barry!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is fantastic work on a fantastic car.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome job great Q car


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love these cars, great job.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Now thats a turn around, awesome work...


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work....Awesome car too


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Cracking job looks very nice


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Fantastic Work Baz , well done :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work there mate!


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lovely motor and lovely work.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

WOW, the work you did on that is truly a credit to you my good man. simply outstanding! must have been a joy to work on.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

carrera2s said:


> Fantastic job well done!!
> 
> Test drove one of those at sytners Nottingham when they 1st came out....





[email protected] said:


> Nice work.





harddrive said:


> Great Work! Looks stunning!





Nick_S said:


> Absolutely gorgeous car and top notch work :thumb:





Dave KG said:


> Attention to detail is excellent, lovely correction and machine finish too. Nice work





LOLOM5 said:


> Beautiful! Not too many Alpina-modified BMS's around here in Northern VA!





Trip tdi said:


> Looks stunning the after pictures, very grand detail, that's done to a very high standard.
> 
> Thanks for posting, first Alpina i have seen on a 5 series, does not look old at all.





Scott_VXR said:


> Very nice motor!!
> Good work





UCD said:


> Outstanding job Barry!





samm said:


> That is fantastic work on a fantastic car.





Bowler said:


> Awesome job great Q car





ted11 said:


> I love these cars, great job.





Dwayne said:


> Now thats a turn around, awesome work...





David Proctor said:


> Absolutely stunning work....Awesome car too





R9SH G said:


> Cracking job looks very nice





Racer said:


> Fantastic Work Baz , well done :thumb:





uberbmw said:


> Great work there mate!





Bmthnick1981 said:


> Lovely motor and lovely work.





mikeydee said:


> WOW, the work you did on that is truly a credit to you my good man. simply outstanding! must have been a joy to work on.





DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


wow 3 year old thread resurrection, never expected to see this thread again :lol:

Thanks for the kind words a second time round gents, glad you enjoyed it as much as I did

Cheers
Baz :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning..


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done and outstanding attention to the details! :thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

As above mate, great attention to the little details. Great work Baz, looks amazing


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning car and turn around, really like the colour :thumb:


----------

